
The conventional wisdom about not feeding trolls makes online abuse worse - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/12/17561768/dont-feed-the-trolls-online-harassment-abuse
======
rfg34te4
Owners of websites and social networks are afraid of moderation. Because it
takes time and money. Because the trolls will complain. Because you can't be
neutral. But you've got to do it some how.

If you open an online community and neglect to moderate, you're just giving
the most extreme people of any side a free megaphone. It's irresponsible. If
you're not going to moderate, turn comments off.

For social networks - How do you do it at scale? You don't. Give groups the
tools to govern themselves. Let users control what they see. Eliminate the
timeline, and free for all commenting on posts. I don't care if it hurts your
engagement metrics. Don't like it? Then I support legislation to regulate you.

~~~
throwaway37585
> Then I support legislation to regulate you.

As opposed to simply not using those services? What gives you the right to
determine what comments people are allowed to have on their posts?

~~~
rfg34te4
I got carried away. Sorry. We shouldn't regulate websites on the content of
speech.

Thanks for giving me a needed kick in the head!

------
jimnotgym
What a lovely prose style this writer has.

~~~
aeleos
I agree, I particularly like this line:

In that pursuit, internet culture subconsciously turned itself into a
calloused nub, a place where so many “jokes” are the equivalent of running and
shouting “fire!” in a movie theater, and a place where the biggest joke of all
is the idea of caring about anything in the first place

